# John Trapp's Commentary on the Holy Bible



## Reformed Covenanter

Is this commentary on-line anywhere?


----------



## ReformationArt

I don't see it online, but it is listed as available for free download here:
RedeemerBlacksburg.org - Free Bible Software


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

ReformationArt said:


> I don't see it online, but it is listed as available for free download here:
> RedeemerBlacksburg.org - Free Bible Software



 Great; thanks very much.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Haven't seen it online, but as Spurgeon says, it's good for spicing up one's Bible study.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Haven't seen it online, but as Spurgeon says, it's good for spicing up one's Bible study.




Recently I borrowed Matthew Poole Volume 1 out of RTC library for research I am doing; I sold Poole nearly 2 years ago because I don't like commentaries you can't read consecutively, though I enjoyed briefly reading his notes; I suppose Trapp is the same.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

John Trapp's commentary on the Bible is now available online as follows:

Commentary on the Pentateuch
Annotations on the Old Testament (Genesis - II Chronicles)
Commentary on the New Testament
Commentary on John
Commentary on the Epistles and Revelation
The True Treasure; or A Treasury of Holy Truths, touching God's Word, and God the Word

(HT: Tony Byrne)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Great work Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Great work Andrew.



At your service, my leige!


----------

